# IOTools in Netbeans 6



## faebu84 (12. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir hier jemand sagen, wie ich die IOTools in Netbeans 6 integrieren kann? Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruss

faebu84


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Dez 2009)

Du solltest besser die Finger von diesen IOTools lassen, das ist eine der schlechtesten Bibliotheken die ich gesehen, bzw. von denen ich gehört/gelesen habe.

Aber wenn du unbelehrbar bist, kannst du dir mal das hier anschauen:
NetBeans externe Bibliotheken bekannt machen - Byte-Welt Wiki
Analog dazu könntest du die Bibliothek einbauen.


----------



## chik (12. Dez 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest besser die Finger von diesen IOTools lassen, das ist eine der schlechtesten Bibliotheken die ich gesehen, bzw. von denen ich gehört/gelesen habe.


Wieso das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Dez 2009)

Das Ganze ist kaum objektorientiert und kapselt die Aufrufe von Klassen und Methoden in neuen statischen Methodenaufrufen, etc.
So lernt der Einsteiger nicht nur schlechten Programmierstil, es werden vor ihm auch Teile der Java-API verborgen, deren Kenntnis grundlegend ist.


----------



## chik (12. Dez 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Das Ganze ist kaum objektorientiert


Der Vorgang "von der Konsole lesen" ist auch kaum objektorientiert


> und kapselt die Aufrufe von Klassen und Methoden in neuen statischen Methodenaufrufen, etc.


Macht der Scanner oder der BufferedReader auch nicht anders.


> So lernt der Einsteiger nicht nur schlechten Programmierstil, es werden vor ihm auch Teile der Java-API verborgen, deren Kenntnis grundlegend ist.


Blödsinn, aber hauptsache das Gerücht & die Meinung hält sich hier seit Jahren...


----------



## Meldanor (12. Dez 2009)

Warum sollte man jedoch ein Tool importieren, dass nicht mehr kann als die Standard Java API?

Aber das soll hier keine Diskussion werden, ob das Tool gut ist, sondern, wie man es einbinden kann.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Dez 2009)

Welchen Vorteil hätte es, diese ominösen IOTools zu benutzen?
Ich sehe nicht einen einzigen!


----------



## madboy (12. Dez 2009)

Der Vorteil ist wahrscheinlich, wenn die IOTools nicht benutzt werden, dass dann die Hausaufgaben nicht korrekt sind ;-)

Ich kann mich dir nur anschließen, L-ectron-X. Schon die Beschreibung der Klassen lässt mich teilweise grübeln.


> grundlegende Methoden zur Eingabe mit Code Page 850 *Verschlüsselung*


Wobei das sogar erklären könnte, warum hier im Forum gelegentlich Fragen zur MD5-*Verschlüsselung* gestellt werden 



chik hat gesagt.:


> Macht der Scanner oder der BufferedReader auch nicht anders.


Naja, der BufferedReader hat den Vorteil, dass er intern Puffert (wie der Name sagt), synchronisiert ist und keine einzige statische Methode enthält.


----------

